# best way to play an mp3 on my website



## soniad (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have a website in which I want my visitors to be able to listen to samples of my relaxation cds prior to buying them.

I've found that just providing a link to the mp3 file itself is not great because sometimes it takes forever to load and play, depending on the browser. It always loads with quicktime, despite the fact that in the properties I specify windows media player as the default to open it with so it must have something to do with the internal workings of my website development package.

As an alternative, I found a free flash player on the net that I was able to download onto my website and that did the job beautifully - until I converted to the latest windows mp3 player on my computer, which in turn has converted all of my existing mp3 files to a new format (icons for each mp3 file have now changed to a little mp3 logo with a musical note in the middle)

The flash player now works for mp3 files I uploaded onto my website before these conversions were made, but not on the newly converted mp3 files.

In my page:

http://www.manifest-your-success.com/hypnotherapist.html

the 'play sample' for 'unshakable confidence' works perfectly. However, the one for 'love yourself slim just hangs.'

In the meantime, I've scoured the web for alternate players to use, but have been unable to find one that I can get to work. I'm not a computer wiz, so i guess somewhere along the line in each case I am stuffing up.

Can anybody recommend an mp3 player I could embed onto my site that's foolproof? I would need some fairly detailed instructions including the html code. I just can't see where I'm going wrong, but it's usually when I'm required to download or use in some way, java script files. That's why I loved niftyplayer so much because there was no use of the dreaded '.js' files which seem to stuff the whole process up for me. I'm using a website development package that restricts my access to some areas such as the section so this may have something to do with my difficulties.

Any help or guidance would be very much appreciated!

Many thanks

Sonia

PS: The code for 'love yourself slim' sample play is as follows. All of the paths are correct:

----------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.manifest-your-success.com/support-files/niftyplayer.swf?file=http://www.manifest-your-success.com/media-files/lys_sample.mp3&as=0

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

I posted something similar and nobody answered it. I'll share what I know with you. I have found Wimpy player for $29 USD. I wanted to know if anyone knew of anything else. I was hoping for free. If I have to pay is Wimpy the best?


----------



## soniad (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks for letting me know. I'll check that out


----------



## Denver Dave (Jan 27, 2007)

Many flash players seem to be overbearing and I'm looking for some minimal players. Also, is there such a thing as a Flash player that plays Windows Media Files (.wma and .wmv). I know Windows Media has its own player, but I'm having problems figuring out the events and methods for the embedded player.


----------



## soniad (Jan 30, 2007)

The player I got on the net is called niftyplayer, and I'm not sure if it works with those types of files but the player itself is really easy to embed and they give you the code to do it. You can check it out here:

http://www.varal.org/media/niftyplayer/

Also, I found the cause of my original problem. It was not with the player itself, but they way in which my mp3 files were originally encoded. I found a thread on the net that showed me how to fix it. You just download a free endoder (I used dbPowerAmp and it worked very well and was easy to understand).

So if anyone else has this sort of problem you might wanty to try this too. My niftyplayer flash player now works very well for both mp3 samples that I'm playing. The thread I found is below:

http://www.soundclick.com/solutioncenter/default.cfm?subOf=189

hope this helps


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

I found a free flash player for music. It plays mp3s. I like it and it's free. FLAM Player


----------

